# City of Heroes Roll Call! (Updated September 18)



## Enforcer (May 27, 2004)

Here's the thread to post your characters so you can meet up with fellow EN World members on your server!

Here's what to do: Please post your character's name, archetype, primary and secondary power sets (and power pools and origin if you like), and *most importantly the server*. Feel free to post any questions about this thread as well. Otherwise, to make it easier for me to index, please only post your character details and questions. PM/email/in-game chat, or in-game email people you want to group with instead of posting that sort of thing here.

Updates should be new posts. This includes if you delete/reroll characters. *UPDATE: PLEASE, WHEN POSTING, TELL ME WHICH CHARACTERS ARE NEW AND WHICH ARE MERELY BEING UPDATED.*

Note: The Archetypes are in *bold* and red to make it easier to find a character that will complement your own character/team/supergroup. (And that doesn't mean that you have to do it.  )

The index:

*Champion:*
-G-Force Zero. Level 13 Technology Grav/Emp *Controller* (G-Force Zero).
-Heroine. Level 25 Empathy/Electricity/Teleport *Defender* (Hatchling Dragon).
-Hunted Wumpus. Level 4 Mutation Invulnerability/Stone *Tanker* (javapadawan).
-Justice Blade. Level 4 Natural *Scrapper* (craftyrat).
-Kinspeed. Level 4 Science Kinetic/Energy *Defender* (Shadowsmith).
-Mega Bolt. Level 6 Energy/Energy *Blaster* (Hatchling Dragon).
-Mega Volt. Level 12 Electricity/Electricity/Flying *Blaster* (Hatchling Dragon).
-Mister Robot. Level 17 Technology Invulnerability/Super Strength/Flight *Tanker* (Flexor the Mighty!).
-Starglow. Level 14 Magic Empathy/Radiation *Defender* (Lady Mer).
-Toadstool. Level 6 Mutation Dark/Dark *Scrapper* (javapadawan).
-Zirgo. Level 6 Mutation Energy/Energy *Blaster* (Sidereal Knight).

*Freedom:*
-Artic Siren. Level 14 Magic Ice/Storm *Controller* (BeerSkunk).
-Carcharodon. Level 20 Natural Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker* (javapadawan).
-Hellblade. Level 11 Magic Fire/Axe *Tanker* (BeerSkunk).
-Jack Kinson. Level 4 Natural Assault Rifle/Devices *Blaster* (BeerSkunk).
-Lavacat. Level 2 Mutation Fire/Force Field *Controller*  (BeerSkunk).
-Thumb. Level 4 Natural Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker*  (BeerSkunk).
-Thermotron. Level 6 Mutation Energy/Ice *Blaster*  (BeerSkunk).

*Guardian:*
-Adama. Level 3 Natural Martial Arts/Super Reflexes *Scrapper* (Shadowsmith).
-Calaban. Level 12 Magic Broadsword/Regeneration *Scrapper* (Blastin).
-Chromatic. Level 6 Technology Invulnerability/Energy Melee *Tanker* (javapadawan).
-Dark Templar. Level 14 Martial Arts/Invulnerability *Scrapper* (mmu1).
-Debug. Level 4 Technology Force Field/Energy Blast *Defender* (javapadawan).
-Dreamheart. Level 5 Mutant Illusion/Empathy *Controller* (Lady Mer).
-Fierna-Hellina. Level 10 Magic Fire/Flight *Blaster* (MarauderX).
-Ian E Hassis. Level 6 Flying *Blaster* (Drengy).
-Obsidian Titan. Level 3 Mutant Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker* (Blastin).
-Psistar. Level 10 Science Energy/Energy *Blaster* (Blastin).
-Reginald Rock. Level 10 *Tanker* (Drengy).
-Silver Rain. Level 5 Magic Storm/Electric *Defender* (Lady Mer).
-Sue Star. Level 5 Natural Martial Arts/Super Reflexes *Scrapper* (javapadawan).
-Twilight Rage. Level 5 Magic Dark/Dark *Defender* (Blastin).

*Infinity:*
-8051 Farcry. Level 4 Technology *Scrapper* (SubMensa).
-Arcadian Hunter. Level 37 Magic Katana/Regeneration/Teleport *Scrapper*(Greywarden).
-Char coal. Level 5 Mutation *Tanker* (SubMensa).
-Chrome-Vanadium. Level 11 Technology *Blaster* (SubMensa).
-Fading Sun. Level 13 Natural Radiation/Dark *Defender* (Farganger).
-Fight Knight. Level 12 Magic *Tanker* (D+1).
-Green Squire. Level 3 Natural *Tanker* (SubMensa).
-Greenward. Level 4 Magic Earth/Storm *Controller* (javapadawan).
-Handshaker. Level 12 Technology *Blaster* (D+1).
-Lady Mindfire. Level 2 Magic *Blaster* (SubMensa).
-Lava Goblin. Level 6 Magic Fire/Stone *Tanker* (Greywarden).
-Mr. Notorion. Level 18 Science *Defender* (D+1).
-Omegacorp Mk V. Level 6 Claws/Super Reflexes *Scrapper* (Greywarden).
-Omegacorp Mk IX. Level 10 Technology Radiation/Radiation *Defender*(Greywarden).
-Physics Geek. Level 6 Technology Gravity Control/Kinetics *Controller* (Greywarden).
-Screaming Flea. Level 6 Natural Martial Arts *Scrapper* (D+1).
-Sister Remedy. Level 8 Magic Healing *Defender* (SubMensa).
-Steamjack. Level 4 Technology Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker*
-Urban Hunter. Level 2 Technology *Blaster* (SubMensa).
-Warlock Arkad. Level 10 Magic Energy/Energy *Blaster* (Greywarden).
-Weasel. Level 14 Science Claws/Regeneration *Scrapper* (javapadawan).

*Justice:*
-Dr Buzzard. Level 6 Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker* (buzzard).
-Gutboy Barlhaus. Level 2 Invulnerability/Axe *Tanker* (buzzard).
-Henry Bowman. Level 21 Assault Rifle/Devices *Blaster* (buzzard).
-Killer Tomato. Level 9 Science Radiation/Radiation *Defender* (javapadawan).
-Kissyerbooboo. Level 6 Empathy/Psi *Defender* (buzzard).
-Mentacles. Level 11 Mind Control/Radiation Emission *Controller* (GodPhoenix).

*Liberty:*
-Black Dahlia. Level 7 Magic Illusion/Storm *Controller* (javapadawan).
-Brooklyn Knight. Level 3 Natural *Tanker* (BrooklynKnight).
-Captain Vimes. Level 2 Broad Sword *Scrapper* (Ankh-Morpork Guard).
-Crimson Circuit. Level 12 Electricity/Energy *Blaster* (BrooklynKnight).
-CyberSurge. Level 8 Mutant Electricity/Electricity *Blaster* (SteelDraco).
-Human Popsicle. Level 13 Mutant Ice/Ice *Blaster* (Ankh-Morpork Guard).
-Vesuvius. Level 7 Magic Fire/Stone *Tanker* (2WS-Steve).
-Vindalf. Level 4 Magic Stone Armor/Battle Axe *Tanker* (SteelDraco).
-White Claudia. Level 17 Magic Empathy/Psychic *Defender* (javapadawan).

*Pinnacle:*
-Circuitron Blue. *Scrapper* (EricNoah).
-Direwraith. Level 12 Science Broadsword/Dark Armor *Scrapper* (Greywarden).
-Ghostfire. Level 2 Mutation Fire Control/Empathy *Controller* (javapadawan).
-Greywarden. Level 23 Technology Assault Rifle/Devices *Blaster* (Greywarden).
-Grymn. Level 20 Energy/Energy *Blaster* (halomachine).
-Ip Faluu. Level 6 Ice/Fire *Blaster* (Greywarden).
-Kid Cthulu. Level 9 Mutation Dark/Dark *Defender* (javapadawan).
-Lazarus Gone. Level 23 Magic Dark Miasma/Dark Blast/Flight/Teleport *Defender* (mistergone).
-The Librarian. Level 5 Magic Gravity/Kinetics *Controller* (javapadawan).
-Mega Mite. Level 14 Mutation Invulnerability/Superstrength/Leaping *Tanker*(mistergone).
-Night-Cat. Level 12 Mutation Claws/Regeneration/Fitness *Scrapper* (mistergone).
-OVCP-001. Level 10 Dark Melee/Regeneration *Scrapper* (halomachine).
-Rogue Imp. Level 9 Mutation Fire/Fire *Tanker* (javapadawan).
-Sludge Slammer. *Tanker* (EricNoah).
-Stormblast. Level 10 Mutation Storm Summoning/Electrical Blast/Flight *Defender* (Greywarden).
-Stormtrouper. Level 6 Ice/Storm Summoning *Controller* (Greywarden).
-The Why Not Man. Level 7 Fire/Energy *Tanker* (Greywarden).
-Winter White. Level 16 Mutation Ice/Ice *Blaster* (javapadawan).

*Protector:*
-Allamont. Level 7 Natural Illusion/Force *Controller* (Terraism).
-Ballistique. Level 8 Natural Assault Rifle/Device *Blaster* (javapadawan).
-Captain Octane. Level 22 Fire/Fire/Flight *Blaster* (Gregor).
-Cucubano. Level 21 Energy/Energy *Blaster* (nahualt).
-Deltrino. Level 5 Mutation Radiation/Radiation *Defender* (Shadowsmith).
-Ebon Death. Level 15 Mutation Broad Sword/Invulnerability *Scrapper* (tburdett).
-Golden Panzer. Level 26 Mutation Invlunerability/Super Strength/Leaping *Tanker* (tburdett).
-Laughter. Level 4 Natural Katana/Super Reflexes *Scrapper* (Lady Mer).
-Sarcophaguy. Level 38 Mutation Energy/Energy/Super Speed/Leaping/Fitness *Blaster* (tburdett).
-Shadowsmith. Level 10 Magic Dark Melee/Regeneration/Teleportation *Scrapper* (Shadowsmith).
-Shadoweaver. Level 6 Science Dark/Dark *Defender* (Lady Mer).

*Triumph:*
-The Astro Monkey. Level 4 mutation grav/forcefield *Controller* (Tortoise).
-Brownie Bandit. Level 6 Mind Control/Empathy *Controller* (Greywarden).
-Black Ogre. Level 10 Mutation Dark Melee/Invulnerability *Scrapper* (Greywarden).
-Code Blue. Level 12 Mutation Empathy/Electrical Blast/Flying *Defender* (WanderingMonster).
-Crystalia. Level 6 Technology Illusion/Kinetics *Controller* (Ahrimon).
-Doctor Warlock. Level 3 Magic Dark/Dark *Defender(?)* (Tortoise).
-Evisatrix. Level 5 Technology *Scrapper* (Tortoise).
-Faerie Fire. Level 12 Magic Fire/Fire *Blaster* (javapadawan).
-Frostshard. Level 10 Ice/Ice *Blaster* (mmu1).
-Green Elf. Level 16 Assault Rifle/Energy Manipulation/Flight *Blaster* (Greywarden).
-Gwen Electric. Level 10 Mutation Electric/Electric *Blaster* (javapadawan).
-The Horned Hedgehog. Level 6 Mutation Spines/Regeneration *Scrapper* (Greywarden).
-H R O'Connell. Level 17 Invulnerability/Super Strength/Leaping *Tanker* (Greywarden).
-Lord Ctharin. Level 6 Force Field/Energy *Defender* (Greywarden).
-Lord Phobos. Level 10 Magic Broad Sword/Regeneration *Scrapper* (Ahrimon).
-Plasma Jet. Level 5 Fire/Fire *Tanker* (mmu1).
-Plasma Storm. Level 22 Mutation Energy/Energy *Blaster* (Ahrimon).
-Steel Regiment. Level 3 Technology Assault Rifle/Devices *Blaster* (Tortoise).
-Thelenycus. Level 5 Magic Energy/Fire *Blaster* (Tortoise).

*Victory:*
-Arendio. Level 18 Mutant Invulnerability/Super Strength/Super Speed *Tanker* (DMFirebow).
-Blutok. Level 9 Science Ice/Ice *Blaster* (Blastin).
-Cargo. Level 5 Mutant Claws/Regeneration *Scrapper* (Blastin).
-Chalice. Level 16 Natural Invulnerability/Mace *Tanker* (Qaballa).
-Control Freak. Level 20 *Controller* (ControlFreak).
-Cyren. Level 22 Mutation Mind Control/Empathy *Controller* (Qaballa).
-Emma-O. Level 8 Mutant Mind Control/Force Field *Controller* (dave_o).
-Firebugg. Level 16 Technology Fire/Devices *Blaster* (Cordo).
-Gamma Gal. Level 5 Mutant Rad/Rad *Defender* (Cordo).
-Hubris. Level 18 Magic Kinetics/Electrical Blast *Defender* (Qaballa).
-Ken-Jitsu. Level 6 Natural Katana/Super Reflexes/Fitness *Scrapper* (Mystic Eye).
-Killowat. Level 10 Mutant Electricity/Energy/Flight *Blaster* (DMFirebow).
-Lady Nightfall. Level 30 Mutation Dark Melee/Dark Armour *Scrapper* (Qaballa).
-Pvt. Blutok. Level 5 Natural Assault Rifle/Devices *Blaster* (Blastin).
-Skatanic. Level 8 Magic Broad Sword/Regeneration *Scrapper* (dave_o).
-Soul Judge. Level 13 Magic Dark Miasma/Dark Blast/Flight *Defender* (Mystic Eye).
-Space Ork. Level 31 *Blaster* (ControlFreak).

*Virtue:*
-Ares-9. Level 4 Technology Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker* (Enforcer).
-Finnian. Level 8 Technology Invulnerability/Super Strength/Leaping *Tanker* (Shadowsmith).
-Gautamma. Level 7 Magic Empathy/Electrical Blast *Defender* (thatdarncat).
-Jonathan Powers. Level 18 Science Energy Blast/Energy Manipulation/Fitness/Flying *Blaster* (Enforcer).
-Kid Aikido. Level 20 Natural Martial Ars/Regeneration/Fighting *Scrapper* (WayneLigon).
-Lady Mer. Level 33 Mutant Electric Blast/Energy Manipulation *Blaster* (Lady Mer).
-Malachite. Level 14 Magic Empathy/Psionics/Flight *Defender* (WayneLigon).
-Nuada Silverarm. Level 8 Magic Broadsword/Dark *Scrapper* (Tsyr).
-Plasmaman. Level 16 Mutation Fire/Fire/Flight/Fitness *Tanker* (WayneLigon).
-Ruby Soho. Level 13 Mutation Fire/Fire *Blaster* (Andrew D. Gable).
-The Water Dragon. Level 15 Natural Martial Arts/Regeneration/Fighting/Fitness/Leaping *Scrapper* (Enforcer).
-Tiger Wight. Level 2 Magic Storm/Dark *Defender* (Tsyr).
-Ugly Jim Studly. Level 22 Invulnerability/Super Strength *Tanker* (DMScott).
-ZeroBoy. Level 20 Mutation Ice/Ice/Super Speed *Blaster* (WayneLigon).

See "Last edited by Enforcer:" below to find out how current this list is.


----------



## WanderingMonster (May 27, 2004)

Code Blue, Mutation Defender (Triumph)

Archetype: Defender

Primary Powers - Buff/Debuff : Empathy

Secondary Powers - Ranged : Electrical Blast

Slot[01] Level 1 (Starting Primary) : Heal Other /Rchg,Heal,Empty

Slot[02] Level 1 (Starting Secondary) : Charged Bolts /Dmg,Acc,Rng

Slot[03] Level 2 : Absorb Pain /Heal,Rchg

Slot[04] Level 4 : Lightning Bolt /EndRdx,Rchg,Rng,Dmg,Acc

Slot[05] Level 6 : Hover /Fly

Slot[06] Level 8 : Healing Aura /Rchg,EndRdx

Slot[07] Level 10 : Resurrect /Empty

Slot[08] Level 12 : Recall Friend /Empty


----------



## BeerSkunk (May 27, 2004)

Server: Freedom

Arctic Siren - 14 Magical Controller (Ice / Storm)
Hellblade - 11 Magical Tanker (Fire / Axe)
Jack Kinson - 4 Natural Blaster (Assault / Devices)
Lavacat - 2 Mutation Controller (Fire / Force Field)
Thumb - 4 Natural Tanker (Inv / SS)
Thermotron - 6 Mutation Blaster (Energy / Ice)


----------



## Greywarden (May 28, 2004)

_*Direwraith*_ (Pinnacle) L11 Science *Scrapper* (Broadsword/Dark Armor)
_*Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L12 Magic *Blaster* (AR/Devices)
_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L18 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen)
_*Warlock Arkad*_ (Infinity) L9 Magic *Blaster* (Energy/Energy)
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) L7 Technology *Defender* (Rad/Rad)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L8 *Blaster* (AR/Energy)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L8 Technology *Tanker* (Inv/SS)
_*Brownie Bandit*_ (Triumph) L3 Technology *Controller* (MC/Emp)

_Information current as of 6-7-04..._ please note, I do not generally respond to team offers unless you send me a _tell_ first, and *if the offer comes while I'm in the middle of a fight*... with no advance _tell_, I will not be happy with you. It is very annoying to have team offer windows pop up in the middle of a screen during combat, send a _tell_ first.


----------



## SteelDraco (May 29, 2004)

Liberty

CyberSurge - L8 Mutant Blaster (Electricity/Electricity)
Vindalf - L4 Magic Tank (Stone/Battle Axe)

Just got the game a few days ago, and I'm really enjoying it so far. A bit too much, in fact - I need to get some other stuff done. :-(


----------



## javapadawan (May 30, 2004)

*Champion*
Hunted Wumpus. Level 4 Mutation Invul/Stone Tanker
Sprocket 5000. Level 2 Technology Elec/Elec Blaster
Toadstool. Level 4 Mutation Dark/Dark Scrapper

*Freedom*
Carcharodon. Level 12 Natural Invul/Strength Tanker

*Guardian*
Feral Kitten. Level 6 Natural Martial/Reflex Scrapper

*Infinity*
Weasel. Level 13 Science Claws/Regen Scrapper

*Justice*
Killer Tomato. Level 8 Science Rad/Rad Defender

*Liberty*
Black Dahlia. Level 6 Magic Illusion/Storm Controller
White Claudia. Level 12 Magic Empathy/Psychic Defender

*Pinnacle*
Kid Cthulhu. Level 9 Mutation Dark/Dark Defender

*Protector*
Ballistique. Level 7 Natural Assault/Device Blaster

*Triumph*
Gwen Electric. Level 6 Mutation	Elec/Elec Blaster

Yes, I know I have way too many characters.


----------



## Blastin (May 31, 2004)

Guardian
 Calaban: level 10 magic scrapper (broadsword/regen)
 Psistar: level 10 science Blaster (Energy/energy)
 Twilight Rage: level 5 magic defender (Shadow/shadow)
 Obsidian Titan: Level 3 mutant tanker (Invuln/Superstrength)

Victory
 Blutok: level 9 science Blaster (Ice/Ice)
 Cargo: Level 5 mutant Scrapper (claws/regen) = the required Wolverine clone
 Pvt. Blutok: Level 5 natural Blaster (Rifle/gadgets)
...I also have too many characters
Blastin


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 3, 2004)

javapadawan said:
			
		

> Yes, I know I have way too many characters.





			
				Blastin said:
			
		

> ...I also have too many characters



If you haven't used up all the slots your account allows you, then you don't have too many characters... yet.


----------



## Mystic Eye (Jun 3, 2004)

Victory Server:

Soul Judge: Level 13 Magic Defender (Dark Miasma/ Dark Blast/ Flight)
Ken-Jitsu Level 6 Natural Scrapper ( Katana/ Super Reflexes/ Fitness)

I have some others but have very limited time to play so I stick with Soul Judge mostly.


----------



## Drengy (Jun 6, 2004)

*I'm on Guardian*

Characters on Guardian:

*Reginald Rock*, 10th lvl Tanker w/ Melee, Leadership/Damage
*Ian E Hassis*, 6th lvl Blaster w/ Fly


----------



## Tsyr (Jun 6, 2004)

Nuada Silverarm, level 8 Magic Scrapper, Broadsword/Dark, Virtue server
Tiger Wight, level 2 (just started today) Magic Defender, Storm Summoning/Shadow, Virtue server


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 8, 2004)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Updates should be new posts. This includes if you delete/reroll characters.



This line should probably have been a new post, so as we'd actually see it... sooner   Or maybe I just missed it the first time...
Will comply for all further updates.  <Bump>


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 8, 2004)

Updated Hero Files: Added *Stormblast* and *Black Ogre*
_*Direwraith*_ (Pinnacle) L11 Science *Scrapper* (Broadsword/Dark Armor)
_*Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L12 Magic *Blaster* (AR/Devices)
_*Stormblast*_ (Pinnacle) L6 Mutation *Defender* (Storm/Elec.)
_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L18 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen)
_*Warlock Arkad*_ (Infinity) L9 Magic *Blaster* (Energy/Energy)
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) L7 Technology *Defender* (Rad/Rad)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L8 *Blaster* (AR/Energy)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L8 Technology *Tanker* (Inv/SS)
_*Brownie Bandit*_ (Triumph) L3 Technology *Controller* (MC/Emp)
_*Black Ogre*_ (Triumph) L6 Mutation *Scrapper* (Dark/Inv)


----------



## craftyrat (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't get much chance to play but:

Justice Blade, L4 Natural Scrapper, Champion

craftyrat


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 11, 2004)

Existing Hero Update:
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) *L8* Technology *Defender* (Rad/Rad)

No other updates... DSL Service is out at the moment.


----------



## Funksaw (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll point out my friend who plays CoH to this thread.  I'm kinda pissed.  My main computer is a Mac, my second computer (a laptop) doesn't meet the hardware requirements.  And it looks FUN too...


----------



## javapadawan (Jun 11, 2004)

Updated hero info:

*Champion*
DELETED Sprocket 5000

*Freedom*
UPDATED Carcharodon. Level 14

*Guardian*
UPDATED Feral Kitten. Level 7

*Liberty*
UPDATED White Claudia. Level 13

*Pinnacle*
NEW The Librarian. Level 4 Magic Gravity/Kinetics Controller

*Triumph*
UPDATED Gwen Electric. Level 7
NEW Faerie Fire. Level 4 Magic Fire/Fire Blaster

BTW, many thanks to Enforcer for keeping this thread updated. 




			
				Greywarden said:
			
		

> If you haven't used up all the slots your account allows you, then you don't have too many characters... yet.




Give me time, my friend, just give me time.


----------



## craftyrat (Jun 11, 2004)

I still think that the original idea of an enworld team would be great.  Why doesn't someone just make an executive decision - say Server X, at such and such a time on the weekend, in front of city hall, bring a 2nd level character...  And we'll see who shows up.

Comments?

craftyrat


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 12, 2004)

craftyrat said:
			
		

> ... bring a 2nd level character...  And we'll see who shows up.



But, I've got 10 characters already...  
Seriously though, my PnP Gaming group links up on Triumph* on Saturday afternoons and then actually meets for PnP RPGs on Sunday afternoons, but if I'm availible at the as yet undesignated time, on the as yet undesigntated server, I do have about 4 other character concepts begging for my attention.

**Gauntlet Group:* *(Green Elf, Yellow Wizard, Blue Valkyrie, RedWarrior Thor*, and *Grey Healer*... with *Black Ogre* as an alternate) 
**SG-15 Group:* *(H R O'Connell, P. Dubovich, J. Sabro*, and *B. Applewhite)*


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 14, 2004)

Post Weekend Updated Hero Files: 
_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L19 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen)
_*Warlock Arkad*_ (Infinity) L10 Magic *Blaster* (Energy/Energy)
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) L8 Technology *Defender* (Rad/Rad)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L10 *Blaster* (AR/Energy)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L10 Technology *Tanker* (Inv/SS)
_*Brownie Bandit*_ (Triumph) L5 Technology *Controller* (MC/Emp)


----------



## DMScott (Jun 16, 2004)

My alts change too often for me to keep them updated, so I'll just post my main:

Ugly Jim Studly, Virtue server, level 22 invulnerability/super strength tanker


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought the game. Any insight into which server people from Japan/Asia/Oceania are playing?


----------



## DMScott (Jun 16, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> I just bought the game. Any insight into which server people from Japan/Asia/Oceania are playing?




Best place to check is probably the official boards (http://boards.cityofheroes.com) - they have boards for each server, so browsing messages might help you find one. Failing that, the busiest servers seem to be Justice, Pinnacle, and Virtue.


----------



## Farganger (Jun 16, 2004)

Infinity Server
Fading Sun. Level 13 Natural Radiation/Dark Defender
Steamjack. Level 4 Technology Invulnerability/Super Strength Tanker


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 16, 2004)

I am Mister Robot, leader of Mister Robot and the Mechano-Lads.   A level 14 Technology Tanker with Invulnerability and Super-Strength.  I reside on the Champion server.


----------



## DMScott (Jun 16, 2004)

craftyrat said:
			
		

> I still think that the original idea of an enworld team would be great.  Why doesn't someone just make an executive decision - say Server X, at such and such a time on the weekend, in front of city hall, bring a 2nd level character...  And we'll see who shows up.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> craftyrat




My playtimes are probably inconvenient for many, since I'm on the left coast, but for anyone who's interested:

I just created a level 2 mind/force field controller named Mindsweeper on the Infinity server (which is leading the poll in the other thread as I write this). I went through the Outbreak tutorial, ported to Galaxy City, trained, chatted with my first contact, and then logged at the statue of Galaxy Girl. If anyone wants to group up, I'll be logging on as Mindsweeper at 8 PM pacific time tonight (so 9 mountain, 10 central, 11 eastern) to do some missions for an hour or two. Give me a tell, and I'd be happy to group up, it shouldn't be too hard to get everybody to level 4 or 5 in the time I've got. We can maybe set a semi-regular time to group in the future.

If the time is inconvenient for other time zones (as I suspect it might be), I'd suggest someone else set up an earlier session.


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 21, 2004)

Post 6-19/6-20 2004 Weekend Updated Hero Files: 
_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L21 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L11 Natural *Blaster* (AR/Energy)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L11 Technology *Tanker* (Inv/SS)


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 24, 2004)

_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L22 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen) Nice to finnally get DO Enhancements into Endurance Recovery.


----------



## mistergone (Jun 25, 2004)

On _Pinnacle_:

Lazarus Gone  23 Magic Dark Miasma/Dark Blast *Defender* (with Flight and Teleport, too)

Mega Mite  14 Mutation Invulnerability/Superstrength *Tanker* (with Leaping)

Night-Cat  12 Mutation Claws/Regeneration *Scrapper* (with Fitness)

Those are my main 3. I have a couple others I play when I want to be left alone  or I get bored.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

(All on Virtue)
Afrit L3 Science *Tanker* Fiery Aura/Battleaxe
Malcalypse L1 Magical *Blaster* Ice/Ice
Ratri L1 Mutation *Defender* Dark/Dark

Just got it today, so nobody's high-level.


----------



## Greywarden (Jun 28, 2004)

Post 6-26/27 Weekend Update:
_*Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L13 Magic *Blaster* (AR/Devices)
_*Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L24 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regen)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L12 Technology *Tanker* (Inv/SS)


----------



## Shadowsmith (Jun 29, 2004)

I picked up the game on Sunday. So far my wife and I both love it.

My characters are on Virtue.

Enforcer Prime - Level 3 Natural Scrapper, Martial Arts/Reflexes
Kinspeed - Level 5 Science Blaster, Energy/Energy


----------



## ControlFreak (Jun 29, 2004)

Characters on Victory Server

Space Ork, L31 Blaster
Control Freak, L20 Controller

Both members of SOUP (Superheroes of Unlimited Power)


----------



## mmu1 (Jun 30, 2004)

Guardian:

Dark Templar - Level 14 Scrapper (Martial Arts / Invulnerability)

Triumph:

Frostshard - Level 10 Blaster (Ice/Ice)

Plasma Jet - Level 5 Tanker (Fire/Fire)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 30, 2004)

Updates
(All on Virtue)
Afrit L4 Science *Tanker* Fiery Aura/Battleaxe
Ruby Soho L5 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation


----------



## GodPhoenix (Jul 1, 2004)

On Justice:

Mentacles L11 *Controller * Mind Control/Radiant Emission

Look me up...come kick butt.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 4, 2004)

Updates (Virtue)
Ruby Soho L7 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 5, 2004)

All on Triumph server:

Thelenycus - level 5 magic blaster energy/fire (likely to become the primary character)
Evisatrix - level 5 technology scrapper
Doctor Warlock - level 3 magic dark/dark (defender I think)
Steel Regiment - Level 3 technology blaster weapons

I'm sure the list will have some new additions to it soon.


----------



## Shadowsmith (Jul 6, 2004)

After the extended weekend, I have a few changes.

Delete Enforcer Prime and Kinspeed from Virtue.

Add
Adama - Level 3 Natural Scrapper Martial Arts/Super Reflexes on Guardian

Deltrino - Level 5 Mutant Defender Radiation/Radiation on Protector

Finnian - Level 8 Technology Tanker Invulnerability/Super Strength with Leaping on Virtue

Kinspeed - Level 4 Scientific Defender Kinetic/Energy on Champion

Shadowsmith - Level 10 Magic Scrapper Dark Melee/Regeneration with Teleportation on Protector


----------



## Greywarden (Jul 6, 2004)

Post July 4th Weekend Update:
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L15 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L26 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L13 Technology *Tanker* (Invulnerability/Super-Strength/Jump)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L12 Natural *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Energy Manipulation/Flight)


----------



## nahualt (Jul 6, 2004)

Protector Sever:
Cucubano 21 BLaster energy/energy


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 6, 2004)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> All on Triumph server:
> 
> Thelenycus - level 5 magic blaster energy/fire
> Evisatrix - level 5 technology scrapper
> ...




Newest addition and definitely the primary character:

The Astro Monkey - level 4 mutation grav controller/forcefield - I decided to go with a Silver Age theme for this one.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

Update (Virtue)
Ruby Soho--L9 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation

All others have been deleted, since Ruby's the only one I ever use.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 11, 2004)

Pinnacle:
Sludge Slammer (tank)
Circuitron Blue (scrapper)

Man am I hooked.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2004)

This may be a silly question, but... what is this thread actually about?  I feel like I'm missing out on something!


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.cityofheroes.com/


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah, it's a computer game.  Gotcha!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, a superhero MMORPG.

 Looks quite fun, a few friends of mine have started playing it lately. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Greywarden (Jul 12, 2004)

Post July 10th Weekend Update:
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L16 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L28 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)


----------



## D+1 (Jul 13, 2004)

All characters on Infinityserver

Fight Knight - lvl 8 - Mutant Blaster - Energy/Energy Manipulation  (Update.  Character currently inactive because Defenders rock)
Mr. Notorion - lvl 12 - Science Defender - Radiation Emission/Radiation Blast (New.  current primary character)
Screaming Flea - lvl 5 - Normal Scrapper - Martial Arts/Super Reflexes (New!  Started last night for grins)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 13, 2004)

Firebugg - Level 16 - Tech Blaster - Fire/Devices - Victory server
Gamma Gal - Level 5 - Mutant Defender - Rad/Rad - Victory server


----------



## DMFirebow (Jul 13, 2004)

Arendio (Victory) Lv18 Mutant Invulnerabilty/Super Strength/Super Speed Tanker

Killowat (Victory) Lv10 Mutant Electricity/Energy/Flight Blaster


----------



## Enforcer (Jul 15, 2004)

*UPDATE: PLEASE, WHEN POSTING, TELL ME WHICH CHARACTERS ARE NEW AND WHICH ARE MERELY BEING UPDATED.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally got to playing this...so here's a new character:

*Liberty*
Human Popsicle  7-lvl Mutant Ice Blaster


----------



## javapadawan (Jul 16, 2004)

Latest updates for me:

*Champion*
UPDATED Toadstool. Level 6.

*Freedom*
UPDATED Carcharodon. Level 17.

*Infinity*
NEW Greenward. Level 3 Magic Earth/Storm Controller.

*Justice*
NEW Killer Tomato. Level 9 Science Radiation/Radiation Defender.

*Liberty*
UPDATED Black Dahlia. Level 6.
UPDATED White Claudia. Level 15.

*Pinnacle*
NEW Rogue Imp. Level 9 Mutation Fire/Fire Tanker.
NEW Winter White. Level 7 Mutation Ice/Ice Blaster.

*Protector*
UPDATED Ballistique. Level 8.
NEW Binary Gal. Level 2 Technology Energy/Energy Blaster.

*Triumph*
UPDATED Gwen Electric. Level 10.
UPDATED Faerie Fire. Level 11.


----------



## G-Force Zero (Jul 16, 2004)

*Champion*
NEW G-Force Zero - Level 13 Tech Grav/Emp Controller (Main) - Armored Core Supergroup (Founder)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 19, 2004)

Virtue
UPDATED Ruby Soho--L10 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation/Flight

I might have to go on Pinnacle someday so I can play with Mr. EN himself.  And, oh, God, that didn't sound good.  Please disregard that statement.


----------



## Greywarden (Jul 19, 2004)

Post July 18th Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L17 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L30 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2004)

*New Character:*
Liberty, Captain Vimes (Broadsword Scrapper) lvl2

*Updated Character:*
Liberty, The Human Popsicle (Ice Blaster) lvl13


----------



## tburdett (Jul 22, 2004)

New characters

Golden Panzer - Protector - Mutation Tanker - Level 16 - Meat Shield.


----------



## D+1 (Jul 22, 2004)

All characters on Infinityserver

Fight Knight - lvl 5 - Magic Tanker (New.  Deleted original character of same name and rebuilt with different concept)
Mr. Notorion - lvl 13 - Science Defender (Update.  Current primary character)
Screaming Flea - lvl 6 - Normal Scrapper (Started for grins.  Short, coolie hat, martial artist who will take jumping)
Handshaker - lvl 6 - Technology Blaster (New.  Started this afternoon.  Reconceptualized character - energy knockback attacks but different name and look of now-deleted character.)

Really, I'm having FAR too much fun playing this game.  I think I have enough characters to choose from now.  I need to concentrate on Mr. Notorion because I REALLY want that radiation sniper attack.


----------



## Ahrimon (Jul 22, 2004)

Triumph Server

Plasma Storm - Lvl 22 Mutation Blaster Eng/Eng
Crystalia - Lvl 6 Tech Controller Illusion/Kinetics
Lord Phobos - Lvl 10 Magic Scrapper Broadsword/Regen

And a couple other test characters I haven't finalized yet.

Ahrimon


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 23, 2004)

Virtue
UPDATED Ruby Soho--L11 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation/Flight


----------



## Greywarden (Jul 26, 2004)

Post July 25th Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L18 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L32 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L14 Technology *Tanker* (Invulnerabilty/Super-Strength/Jump)


----------



## SubMensa (Jul 27, 2004)

INFINITY Server
8051 Farcry	- L4 Technology Scrapper
Char coal	- L5 Mutation Tanker
Chrome-Vanadium	- L9 Technology Blaster  ** Main character **
Lady Mindfire	- L2 Magic Blaster
Urban Hunter	- L2 Technology Blaster
Green Squire	- L3 Natural Tanker


----------



## Terraism (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, I finally bowed to my first Massive game.  I was informed that, if I wanted to spend time with friends this summer, I needed to be playing this game.  [Rolls eyes.]  And, drat it all, it's _fun_.

_*Allamont*_ (Protector) L7 Natural *Controller* (Illusion/Force)

 (Format blatantly stolen from Greywarden.   )


----------



## Greywarden (Jul 29, 2004)

Terraism said:
			
		

> (Format blatantly stolen from Greywarden.   )



That will be 500 influence in royalties charges.... this of course includes Enforcer's 20% cut of said royalties.


----------



## dave_o (Jul 30, 2004)

I play on VICTORY!

I am SKATANIC, level 2 Magic Scrapper Broadsword/Regeneration!


----------



## Enforcer (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm still here, just haven't had much in the way of Internet Access lately. I'll update ASAP.


----------



## dave_o (Jul 30, 2004)

Correction!

I'm playing Skatanic, on Victory, a level 8 Magical Scrapper Broadsword/Regeneration.

My baby is playing Emma-O, a level 8 Mutant Controller Mind Control/Force Field.


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 2, 2004)

Post August 1st Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L33 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L19 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_*Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L14 Natural* Blaster * (Assault Rifle/Energy Manipulation/Flight)
_*Black Ogre*_ (Triumph) L10 Mutation* Scrapper * (Dark Melee/Invulnerability/Jump)


----------



## halomachine (Aug 8, 2004)

New Characters....

Just picked up CoH last weekend...and I'm addicted. 

Rowen Stratus - Lvl 7 Natural Scrapper - Powers: Katana, Super-Reflexes, & Flight - Pinnacle Server

HellboyX - Lvl 5 Magic Tank - Powers: Fiery Aura & Stone Melee - Pinnacle server

D'aragon - Lvl 4 Natural Scrapper - Powers: Martial Arts & Regeneration - Pinnacle Server


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 9, 2004)

Virtue
UPDATED Ruby Soho--L12 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation/Flight


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 9, 2004)

Post August 8th Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L34 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_*H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L15 Technology *Tanker* (Invulnerabilty/Super-Strength/Jump)


----------



## tburdett (Aug 10, 2004)

Update -

Golden Panzer - Protector - Mutation Tanker - Level 24 - Inv / Sup Str / Jump


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 10, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I am Mister Robot, leader of Mister Robot and the Mechano-Lads.   A level 14 Technology Tanker with Invulnerability and Super-Strength.  I reside on the Champion server.




Due to a lack of heroes with the mettle to be Mechano-Lads, Mister Robot disbanded the group.  He is now a L17 Tanker with the added power of Flight.  So he flies high over the skys of the city, looking for evil to battle and injustice to crush.


----------



## javapadawan (Aug 10, 2004)

As if I don't spend enough time playing this game at home, I now have a new hobby I've been tinkering with at work... making comic book covers for my characters. 

Anyway, here's my latest updates:

*Freedom*
*UPDATED* Carcharodon. Level 20.

*Guardian*
*DELETED* Feral Kitten
*NEW* Chromatic. Level 6 Technology Invulnerability/Energy Melee Tanker.
*NEW* Debug. Level 4 Technology Force Field/Energy Blast Defender.
*NEW* Sue Star. Level 5 Natural Martial Arts/Super Reflexes Scrapper.

*Infinity*
*UPDATED* Greenward. Level 4.
*UPDATED* Weasel. Level 14.

*Liberty*
*UPDATED* Black Dahlia. Level 7.
*UPDATED* White Claudia. Level 17.

*Pinnacle*
*UPDATED* The Librarian. Level 5.
*UPDATED* Winter White. Level 16.
*NEW* Ghostfire. Level 2 Mutation Fire Control/Empathy Controller.

*Protector*
*DELETED* Binary Gal

*Triumph*
*UPDATED* Faerie Fire. Level 12.


----------



## Sidereal Knight (Aug 12, 2004)

I just started playing last weekend.  Addicted already.    

*Champion*
*NEW* Zirgo. Level 6 Mutant Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 16, 2004)

*New Addict*

Showing withdrawal symptoms already, and it's only been one day after this last weekend.  

*Guardian - Fierna-Hellina* - Level 10 Magic Blaster(fire) with Hover

I have some others, but they were 'test subjects'...


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 17, 2004)

Post August 15th Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L35 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_The Valiant *Green Elf*_ (Triumph) L16 Natural* Blaster * (Assault Rifle/Energy Manipulation/Flight)
_The Awesome *H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L16 Technology *Tanker* (Invulnerabilty/Super-Strength/Jump)
_*Stormblast*_ (Pinnacle) L9 *Defender* (Storm Summoning/Electrical Blast/Flight)


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 18, 2004)

Addendum:
_*Stormblast*_ (Pinnacle) L10 *Defender* (Storm Summoning/Electrical Blast/Flight)

And 2 *new ones* that had been kicking around in my head for a while:
_*Physics Geek*_ (Infinity) L3 Technology *Controller* (Gravity Control/Kinetics)
_*Lava Goblin*_ (Infinity) L3 Magic *Tanker* (Fire/Stone)


----------



## SubMensa (Aug 19, 2004)

*Updated*
Infinity Server
Chrome-Vanadium - L11 Technology Blaster

*New*
Infinity Server
Sister Remedy - L8 Magic Defender (Healing)


----------



## Enforcer (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey all, I apologize for the month's absence. I just cleaned through all the new posts (I hope...if I missed yours, please just post again, thanks) so everything should be up to date. Happy gaming!


----------



## Lady Mer (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's the current list- shouldn't change much, as I really don't need to make new characters.... but I might anyway, because I love creating new costumes.

Virtue Server
Lady Mer- Level 33 Mutant electric/energy Blaster

Champion Server
Starglow- Level 14 Magic empathy/radiation Defender

Guardian Server
Dreamheart- Level 5 Mutant illusion/emapthy Controller
Silver Rain- Level 5 Magic storm/electric Defender

Protecter Server
Shadoweaver- Level 6 Science dark/dark Defender
Laughter- Level 4 Natural Katana/Super Reflexes Scrapper


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Aug 21, 2004)

I've been playing a bit again for the last couple days but only have one character I've really done anything with.

*Liberty:*
-*Vesuvius.* Level 7 Magic Fire/Stone *Tanker* (2WS-Steve).


----------



## D+1 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Okay, update THIS*


-Fight Knight. Level 12 Magic Inv/SS Tanker (D+1).
-Handshaker. Level 8 Technology Egy/Egy Blaster (D+1).
-Mr. Notorion. Level 19 Science Rad/Rad Defender (D+1).
-Screaming Flea. Level 6 Natural MA/SR Scrapper (D+1).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 24, 2004)

Virtue
UPDATED Ruby Soho--L13 Mutation *Blaster* Fire Blast/Fire Manipulation/Flight


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 24, 2004)

Post August 22nd Weekend Update (All updates, no new Heroes):
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L36 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) L9 Technology *Defender* (Rad/Rad)
_*Lava Goblin*_ (Infinity) L5 Magic *Tanker* (Fire/Stone)
_*Physics Geek*_ (Infinity) L5 Technology *Controller* (Gravity Control/Kinetics)
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L20 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Aug 27, 2004)

Well I'm back in CoH, for how long I don't know.  It will at least be until I get a chance to test-drive the release version of the up-coming update.

*Champion:*
*Heroine* - 25th Defender (Emp/Elec/'porter)
*Mega Volt* - 12th Blaster (Elec/Elec/Flier)
*Mega Bolt* - 6th Blaster (Eng/Eng/?)

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Greywarden (Aug 30, 2004)

_Updated From Aug 29th Weekend:_
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L21 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)

_New From Aug 29th Weekend:_
_*Stormtrouper*_ (Pinnacle) L5 *Controller* (Ice/Storm Summoning)
_The *Why Not Man*_ (Pinnacle) L5 *Tanker* (Fire/Energy)
_*Lord Ctharin*_ (Triumph) L5 *Defender* (Force Field/Energy)

Thus reaching my goal of having one of each Archtype on each of the three servers I play one... darn it, I still have a few ideas, but the can wait for  a bit.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey. After Gencon I started playing COH.

On Liberty Server i've got

Crimson Circuit: Lvl 12 Tech Blaster (Electricity/Energy) Primary Abilities are Charged Bolt, Lightning Bolt, Electric Fence, Short Circuit, and Hover/Air Sup (hope to get flight at 14th). Head of Crimson Guardians Super Group.

Brooklyn Knight: Lvl 3 Natrual Tank. 


Look me up. I'm usually looking to team.


----------



## tburdett (Sep 1, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Golden Panzer. Level 26 Mutation Invulnerability/Super Strength Tanker.

Not a great build and will not be played much until the respec trial is included in the game.  This was my first character and it shows.  No fitness tree and no provoke.  Sad.  Will be very nice once I can respec.

NEW:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 30 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.  Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.  Super Speed and Stealth pave the way for Nova.

-Ebon Death. Level 14 Mutation Broadsword/Invulnerability Scrapper.  Spent two days getting him to level 14 and haven't played him much since then.

All characters are on Protector server.  I'm usually on every week night starting at around 10pm Pacific time.


----------



## Greywarden (Sep 1, 2004)

_Updated:_
_*Omegacorp Mk IX*_ (Infinity) L10 Technology*Defender* (Radiation Emission/Radiation Blast)

_New:_
_*Omegacorp Mk V*_ (Infinity) L5 *Scrapper* (Claws/Super-Reflexes)

Yep, my 15 toon cap lasted so long


----------



## D+1 (Sep 3, 2004)

UPDATE
-Handshaker. Level 12 Technology Egy/Egy Blaster (D+1).


----------



## tburdett (Sep 4, 2004)

Updated again -

-Sarcophaguy. Level 32 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster. Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.


----------



## Greywarden (Sep 8, 2004)

_Updated From Labor Day Weekend:_
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L37 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)
_*Lava Goblin*_(Infinity) L6 *Tanker* (Fire/Stone) 
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L22 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_*Direwraith*_ (Pinnacle) L12 Science *Scrapper* (Broadsword/Dark Armor/Flight)

_New:_
_*Ip Faluu*_ (Pinnacle) L2 *Blaster* (Ice Blast/Fire Manipulation)
_*Horned Hedgehog*_ (Triumph) L4 *Scrapper* (Spines/Regeneration)

OK that's it...... 18 toons ought to keep me occupied enough until CoV.


----------



## Gregor (Sep 9, 2004)

Here is my contribution to the list:

Protector Server
Captain Octane - Level 22 Blaster (Fire / Fire / Flight)

Cheers,


----------



## buzzard (Sep 9, 2004)

Justice Server:
Henry Bowman 21 AR/DEV blaster
Dr Buzzard 6 INV/SS Tank
Kissyerbooboo 6 EMP/PSI Defender
Gutboy Barlhaus 2 Inv/Axe Tank


----------



## tburdett (Sep 11, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 34 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster.  Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.

-Ebon Death. Level 15 Mutation Broadsword/Invulnerability Scrapper.

All characters are on Protector server. I'm usually on every night of the week from 10pm - midnight.


----------



## tburdett (Sep 13, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 36 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster. Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.

All of my characters are on Protector server.  I'm on most nights between 9pm and 1am PST.


----------



## Qaballa (Sep 13, 2004)

New one

Victory Server
Lady Nightfall, Lvl 30 Mutation Scrapper, Dark Melee/Dark Armour
Cyren, Lvl 22 Mutation Controller, Mind Control/Empathy
Hubris, Lvl 18 Magic Defender, Kinetics/Electrical Blast
Chalice, Lvl 16 Natural Tanker, Invulnerability/Mace


----------



## Greywarden (Sep 13, 2004)

_Updated From September 11 Weekend:_
_*Omegacorp Mk V*_ (Infinity) L6 Technology *Scrapper* (Claws/Super-Reflexes)
_*Physics Geek*_ (Infinity) L6 Technology *Controller* (Gravity Control/Kinetics)
_The Remarkable *Greywarden*_ (Pinnacle) L23 Magic *Blaster* (Assault Rifle/Devices/Flight)
_The *Why Not Man*_ (Pinnacle) L8 Mutation *Tanker* (Fire/Energy/Jump) 
_*Stormtrouper*_ (Pinnacle) L6 Natural *Controller* (Ice/Storm Summoning) 
_*Ip Faluu*_ (Pinnacle) L6 Technology *Blaster* (Ice Blast/Fire Manipulation/Flight)
_The Awesome *H R O'Connell*_ (Triumph) L17 Technology *Tanker* (Invulnerabilty/Super-Strength/Jump)
_*Lord Ctharin*_ (Triumph) L6 Science *Defender* (Force Field/Energy)
_The *Horned Hedgehog*_ (Triumph) L6 Mutation *Scrapper* (Spines/Regeneration)
_*Brownie Bandit*_  (Triumph) L6 Technology *Controller* (Mind-Control/Empathy)

Yep, it was a busy CoH Weekend


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm on Virtue with Seri and a bunch of people from the chatroom:

Gautamma, Lvl 7 Magic Defender, Empathy/Electrical Blast


----------



## tburdett (Sep 15, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 37 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster. Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.

All of my characters are on Protector server. I'm on most nights between 9pm and 1am PST.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 15, 2004)

All on Virtue Server:
Kid Aikido lvl 20 Natural Scrapper, Martial Arts/Regen/Fighting
Malachite lvl 14 Magical Defender, Empathy/Psionics/Flight
ZeroBoy lvl 20 Mutation Blaster, Ice/Ice/Superspeed
Plasmaman lvl 16 Mutation Tanker, Fire/Fire/Flight/Fitness


----------



## tburdett (Sep 16, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 38 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster. Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.

All of my characters are on Protector server. I'm on most nights between 9pm and 1am PST.


----------



## halomachine (Sep 17, 2004)

*Update*

updating previous mention of characters...


Pinnacle Server

D'Aragon, HellboyX, and Rowen Stratus are no more.....deleted...kaput...

my two characters at the moment are

Grymn - 20th level Energy/Energy Mutation Blaster
&
OVCP-001 - 10th level Dark Melee/regen Technology Scrapper


----------



## Greywarden (Sep 21, 2004)

_Updated From September 19th Weekend:_
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L38 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Sep 21, 2004)

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *Champion:*
> *Mega Volt* - 12th Blaster (Elec/Elec/Flier)
> 
> Hatchling Dragon




*Update*:  Mega Volt's now 21st (mabye 22nd by the time you get this updated.

May need help as I intend to get Heroine respec'd so that she can be a 'pure buff/heal'.  I need to drop all offensive powers in favor of more Pool powers.  If I want Electrical nukeage fun I'll just get Mega Volt.  Something _so_ satisfying to fire off *Aim*, *Build-up*, and finaly use my 'Sniper Blast' for 200+ in damage.  I can't wait for SO's and some serious firepower.

I'm probably going to end up in World's of Warcraft as the next step in my never ending MMORPG pilgramage, searching endlessly for the (Virtual) Garden of Eden.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## tburdett (Sep 24, 2004)

I finally made it to level 40.  I had thought that the rate that I earned XP at would slow down at some point after I hit level 32, but it's still flowing just about as fast as ever.

I've found that if I just hit groups that contain nothing but +3 level minions the rate that I gain xp at stays steady regardless of my level.  The bigger the group of +3 minions the better.

Playing for 3 or 4 hours a day makes it possible for me to level about every other day if I do nothing but solo.  If I group with lower levels to help them out, or run missions with the SG, the rate drops off dramatically, but friends are more important than xp.

UPDATED:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 40 Mutation Energy / Energy Blaster. Pool powers are Hasten, Super Speed, Combat Jump, Super Jump, Stealth, Health, Stamina, and Swift.

My next power selection will be Grant Invisibility followed by Phase Shift.


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 24, 2004)

Update:

Virtue:
Gautamma, Lvl 11 Magic Defender, Empathy/Electrical Blast


----------



## tburdett (Sep 27, 2004)

UPDATED:

-Golden Panzer. Level 28 Mutation Invulnerability/Super Strength Tanker.

-Sarcophaguy. Level 42 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## Greywarden (Sep 28, 2004)

_Updated From September 26th Weekend:_
_The Legendary Dread *Arcadian Hunter*_ (Infinity) L40 Magic *Scrapper* (Katana/Regeneration/Teleport)


----------



## tburdett (Oct 4, 2004)

Updated:

-Sarcophaguy. Level 44 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## Qaballa (Oct 4, 2004)

Started playin again   

Update: Lady Nightfall, Lvl 32 dark/dark scrapper
mm, Midnight Grasp is soooooo handy.


----------



## tburdett (Oct 6, 2004)

Updated:

-Sarcophaguy. Protector. Level 45 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## tburdett (Oct 8, 2004)

Updated:

-Sarcophaguy. Protector. Level 46 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## tburdett (Oct 9, 2004)

Updated:

-Sarcophaguy. Protector. Level 47 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2004)

{All new characters for the list}

Virtue Server - 
Infernium - Level 11 Mutation Blaster (fire/fire)
Brain of J - Level 2 Science Controller (gravity)

Victory Server - 
Heliotropic - Level 4 Magic Defender (empathy/dark)

Been playing the game for a little over a week and loving it!


----------



## Sam (Oct 10, 2004)

Haven't gone through the whole thread....  Has there been any talk of creating a multi-server EN World Super Group?


----------



## tburdett (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, this is the last time you'll have to see this updated...

Updated:

-Sarcophaguy. Protector. Level 50 Mutation Energy/Energy Blaster.


----------



## LGodamus (Nov 8, 2004)

Gravitarchus          lvl29  gravity / force field controller 

triumph server


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Nov 8, 2004)

I just started playing the game on Friday and I'm loving it.  My favorite character is a level 6 Martial Arts/Regeneration.


----------

